# plans for this year's haunt



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

so I've drawn out some plans for the haunt this year... decided to use the other side of the yard and the garage this time... the garage plan needs some work, originally I was going to use the open garage door to suspend the plastic but the area it creates is too small. In the pic you can see how I was going to have the fcg down a corridor behind the scrim... also there is the fog machine/chiller which was/is to pump fog down the corridor and out the entrance archway into the driveway. the witch scene is mainly a table w/ creepy stuff, books/potions/whatever, the 55gal cauldron (w/ fogger) and another book shelf and my sister in there handing out the candy. I think I'll use a 25w red light in there to have it erie and light enough to be safe. the entrance to the garage is on the left (gotta walk past that grave grabber!) I think I am going to make a spider web on the right side of the door to dress up the rest of the garage door opening which would otherwise just be a black sheet of plastic.

yard lighting still needs some work, I'm thinking of some blue spots like the skullandbones site suggested... I'm dealing with the street light shown on the right side of the yard. Also planning on "destination" lighting to shine the trees that loom over the house which is neat since you can't see the source when you're standing out front, just some huge trees all lit up. the dots around the sides of the yard are tiki torches. (well away from tots and combusables) left side of the house is the giant spider web w/ vic...

love to hear any comments or ideas, someone might spot something or have an idea that I hadn't thought about yet. Last year I didn't plan at all, just winged it and I wound up setting up until the 2nd wave of tots came by and I wasn't even in costume yet.

--+-- is a cross tombstone, ------ is a rectangle one, -- is a marker type.

here are the pics, they're kinda big so you can still read them:
yard setup
garage and glossary


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks like its going to be cool!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like you're putting alot of work and planning into it. Last years looked good too for saying you just set it up last minute. How many tots do you usally get?


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

last year we got about 150... I'm hoping for twice that this year as the word is out, and the kids are already talking about it in school. I'd guess that my count-down sign is really building some anticipation too.


----------

